# Synkromotive questions



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

I am wiring up my synkromotive controller using the following schematic:










I am slightly confused about some of it and was wondering if anyone could clarify. I understand everything but the charging circuitry. What should I be using as a charging and forwarding contactor? 

I will be using 12V DC power for charging. I have a FB1-4001a motor.

Thanks in advanced guys! Hoping someone with a synkromotive setup can chime in!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

IchibahnSLC said:


> I am wiring up my synkromotive controller using the following schematic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't read the diagram labels; too small and blurry. But that part with the "charging and forwarding contactor" looks very wrong. Where did that come from? Do you have a manual for that controller? I'd get some some help there before wiring that up that way


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

major said:


> I can't read the diagram labels; too small and blurry. But that part with the "charging and forwarding contactor" looks very wrong. Where did that come from? Do you have a manual for that controller? I'd get some some help there before wiring that up that way


Its the only schematic I have found that uses the synkromotive as a charger. 
Source:
http://ev240z.blogspot.com/2014/01/dc-battery-charging-through.html?m=1
That manual has the standard wiring schematics but because I want to use mine to charge its the only one I could find. I've been exchanging PMs with Pete but he always seems busy and hasn't had the time to email me the charging schematics he has, so I'm asking you guys if you have anything.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

IchibahnSLC said:


> Its the only schematic I have found that uses the synkromotive as a charger.
> Source:
> http://ev240z.blogspot.com/2014/01/dc-battery-charging-through.html?m=1
> That manual has the standard wiring schematics but because I want to use mine to charge its the only one I could find. I've been exchanging PMs with Pete but he always seems busy and hasn't had the time to email me the charging schematics he has, so I'm asking you guys if you have anything.


I recommend strongly against doing that. It is hard enough for beginners to get a motor/controller and EV wired up correctly. Attempting that scheme almost guarantees destruction of expensive parts. But it's your project.

Good luck,

major


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

major said:


> I recommend strongly against doing that. It is hard enough for beginners to get a motor/controller and EV wired up correctly. Attempting that scheme almost guarantees destruction of expensive parts. But it's your project.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> major


Well I figured I'd first wire it up using the standard schematic and then after testing add the Charging functionality. The problem is exactly that, I don't want to fry any parts. So for the test drive I have batteries that are charged enough but one of the reasons I purchased the Synkromotive was to use it as a charger. I've PM'd the owner of the blog as he is a member on here so I will see if he gets back to me. 

Thanks for trying to help though! I appreciate it.


----------



## IchibahnSLC (May 22, 2015)

Just hooked up my controller to a 12v and the firmware is from Jul 02 2009. Wonder if anyone has an updated version.


----------

